# It Was Embarrassing to be a Bulldog Fan



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 6, 2009)

It Was Embarrassing to be a Bulldog Fan Yesterday. The team looked out of shape. They didn't seem to have any spirit. The special teams sucked. And the puppies will be lucky to win 6 games. I have never been so disgusted.! Oh, do we have any coaches, if so, were are they and what do they do? 

I deserve this vent since I live out here in Cowboy country.

OSU fans are the Class Act of college football. They welcome you to their city and they even show compassion for you after they kick your butt. I wish more team fans were this way.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 6, 2009)

I know that was a long ride home for you Teddy...I was as sick as you about the game...


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 6, 2009)

> It Was Embarrassing to be a Bulldog Fan Yesterday



Isn't it always?   

Pretty poor showing by the Mutts, I expected better.


----------



## whitworth (Sep 6, 2009)

*Could be a long season for Dawg fans*

In my mind, Georgia coaching has played it too close to the vest, and the other team coaches have their plans down pat.  

Low risk football, eventually means losing football.  

When does GA Tech play on TV.   I'm too old to wait for change.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 6, 2009)

I know the feeling Teddy. I sat in Death Valley and watched Clemson destroy my Jackets one night. At least you didn't pay $150 for your ticket. 

Clemson also has some great fans.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I know the feeling Teddy. I sat in Death Valley and watched Clemson destroy my Jackets one night. At least you didn't pay $150 for your ticket.



That was a long ride home that night too...


----------



## proside (Sep 6, 2009)

*Enough already!*

UGA fans need to stop making all kinds of different excuses!

From Bad coaches to bad penalties to out of shape players who did not have spirit!

Man up and admit you played a better team!

It would not hurt to have a little class when loosing!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 6, 2009)

proside said:


> UGA fans need to stop making all kinds of different excuses!
> 
> From Bad coaches to bad penalties to out of shape players who did not have spirit!
> 
> ...



Was Ole Miss a better team last year?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 6, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Was Ole Miss a better team last year?



Good point, I'll promise you OSU didn't have the talent that UGA had on the field yesterday. I think alot of it is coaching, we'll see what CMR is made of this season without star players on offense like Stafford, MoMass and Moreno.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Was Ole Miss a better team last year?



 I would love to say we got beat by a better team!!!


----------



## proside (Sep 6, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Was Ole Miss a better team last year?



You dang right they did!

On that Saturday they were a better team than us and proved it by beating us on our own Field!

But that loss made us a better team and we improved every week from that loss on!<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4sGv2Zw-WQw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4sGv2Zw-WQw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 6, 2009)

Folks, you didn't get to see the players on the sidelines as well as they were coming and going off the field and at the long time-outs.

OSU DID BEAT US. We could and should have been a better team for OSU to play. Personally, I don't think OSU is a top 15 team right now. Georgia shouldn't be ranked in the top 50!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 6, 2009)

Woody's Janitor said:


> Georgia shouldn't be ranked in the top 50!



Dang, was it that bad?


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 6, 2009)

I know we did not look good yesterday, but no there is no reason to throw in the towel for the season.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 6, 2009)

It sure is funny that we haven't heard from the likes of Second Hand Smoke on here blustering and arguing about how his team wuz robbed by bad officiating and lord knows what else. 

Yep... it sore is mighty quiet without all his excuses


----------



## ACguy (Sep 6, 2009)

Woody's Janitor said:


> It Was Embarrassing to be a Bulldog Fan Yesterday. The team looked out of shape. *They didn't seem to have any spirit.* The special teams sucked. And the puppies will be lucky to win 6 games. I have never been so disgusted.! Oh, do we have any coaches, if so, were are they and what do they do?
> 
> I deserve this vent since I live out here in Cowboy country.
> 
> OSU fans are the Class Act of college football. They welcome you to their city and they even show compassion for you after they kick your butt. I wish more team fans were this way.



Could you tell Cox was sick? All I have heard in the off season was how Cox is full of fire and will have this team fired up , unlike Stafford. The Defense looked good.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 6, 2009)

proside said:


> UGA fans need to stop making all kinds of different excuses!
> 
> From Bad coaches to bad penalties to out of shape players who did not have spirit!
> 
> ...



Any homer UGA fan should be able to see we got beat by a better team yesterday. But how much better? Agree with the out coached statement, especially after the half. 
We were about to tie it up third quarter and our punt return to their 1 yd line gets called back by a freshman mistake (block in the back) they get a total gift late with a call of personal foul by our safety. Replays showed he hit that receiver with his shoulder pads to his shoulder pads, not leading with his helmet as called.  

I gotta say my biggest concern is with the qb play. Maybe play callin' should be included in that statement. If they are gonna stick with Cox, better get him out of the pocket. He isn't tall enough or has too low a release to be a successful qb. Just my .02.


----------



## DAWG POUND (Sep 6, 2009)

is am still prowd to be a dawg for sore. ise hated we lossed but ise see a good run startin next weak aganst them cocks. mines fellow dawgs need to hold yores heads up. it is still great to be dawg for sore.


----------



## Buck (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep, that flag on the punt return was a killer.  Agree on the coaching statement.  Wasn't Bobo's best performance by far.  Cox?  Well, maybe he really was suffering lingering flu symptoms?  We should have a better idea next week.

BTW, the hit by Jones was an excellent play.  Tough call by the refs.  

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 6, 2009)

proside said:


> You dang right they did!
> 
> On that Saturday they were a better team than us and proved it by beating us on our own Field!
> 
> But that loss made us a better team and we improved every week from that loss on!<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4sGv2Zw-WQw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4sGv2Zw-WQw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Well then you need to change your quote


> Man up and admit you played a better team



to something to the effect that OK. ST. was a better team yesterday.

Maybe Tebow needs to do another speech early cause giving up 323 yds. to Charleston Southern is not that impressive.


----------



## JABO1730 (Sep 6, 2009)

I like CMR but he has no fire, nobody on the side lines has any fire.  Its one thing to act and be a respectable coach but you are put there to win.  I miss Van Gorder and him spitin, fussin, and getting in his defense's face and firing them up.  I have never been a fan of DUM DUM or Martinez and they certianly have no fire.  I dont think its right to put all the blame on the Coaches but they are the ones putting the players in there positions and PREPARING the team to battle each week. I just hope they show up for the gamecocks.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 6, 2009)

The dogs got beat by the current #9 team on their home field.  There were a lot of health questions on both teams going into the game.  I assume VT feels much the same way as the dogs, just the way it is in football...any given saturday.

Even though I wanted the dogs to do well for the sake of the SEC (an undefeated start would have been sweet for the conference), next week I'll be hoping for another "shocker" for the dog nation.

GO COCKS!!!!


----------



## chadair (Sep 6, 2009)

Woody's Janitor said:


> It Was Embarrassing to be a Bulldog Fan Yesterday. The team looked out of shape. They didn't seem to have any spirit. The special teams sucked. And the puppies will be lucky to win 6 games. I have never been so disgusted.! Oh, do we have any coaches, if so, were are they and what do they do?
> 
> I deserve this vent since I live out here in Cowboy country.
> 
> OSU fans are the Class Act of college football. They welcome you to their city and they even show compassion for you after they kick your butt. I wish more team fans were this way.



there is a lot to be said about this, and the article SGD posted a week or so ago seems to be aproblem.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 6, 2009)

I was not embarrassed to be a fan yesterday.  I am not happy with the conditioning of our team.  It was obvious that they ran out of gas near the end of the first half and never really regained their stamina.

Gotta give Okl State their due, they came ready to play and they made us make the mistakes.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 6, 2009)

Other than the turnovers and special teams play, I thought the game was pretty even. 

The first drive was great. Don't know why they could never get it going again? 

When Thomas caught the first down pass on (I think) the third possession, why did they call three straight hand-offs to Samuel? Had to punt.

Evans straight up got burned on that TD pass to Bryant. He made a great catch, as well.

The fumble by Thomas hurt, giving them a three point lead at the half.

On OSU's first possession in the third qtr, it was 4th and 1 and I thought the Dawgs had 'em stuffed. They got a generous spot and the first down, scoring on a QB sneak two plays later. 

Once again, terrible play calling with four straight rushes by Samuel to end the third quater.

Great return to start the fourth quarter, but it was called back on an illegal block.  The fumble by Cox later in that possession didn't help matters.

The last TD by OSU was given to them. That was a bogus personal foul call and even the announcers thought so. The Georgia D had 'em stopped. Later, an OSU player does the SAME THING and NO FLAG. 

The defense made a good stand later, forcing them to punt, but the interception thrown by Cox sealed the game.

It's a much closer game without the turnovers and a couple of bad calls, but that's how it goes, I guess. Still a lot of football left to play.  The Dawgs needed to step up against a top ten team, but the offense just didn't get it done. The defense I thought played a great game for the most part, with some hard hits (apparently too hard on one ) and limiting their "high powered offense" to 300 yards.

Once again, the three turnovers and special teams play was the difference in the game.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 6, 2009)

proside said:


> It would not hurt to have a little class when loosing!



interesting comment from a person who has no class of their own.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 6, 2009)

DSGB said:


> Once again, the three turnovers and special teams play was the difference in the game.



 ............and that unnecessary roughness call was huge !!!!!!!!!!!! I think that was a 3rd down play that Georgia had stopped.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to see Georgia lose a non-conference game but looks like a long season ahead for them. I predicted a .500 season for them early on . Looks like I might be right......


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 6, 2009)

Well since its war-time now I guess I don't have to hold back no more. 

I have no sympathy for the dogs what so ever. When you go on the road this kinda of stuff is going to happen. Tennessee gets hammered for the away loss against a ranked Cal team in 07 and  the away loss to UCLA last year. Also there other road losses before then, them are just the recent. 

dog gone.

Woof! woof!

Sic'em dogs woof!

Woof!


----------



## chadair (Sep 6, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Well since its war-time now I guess I don't have to hold back no more.
> 
> I have no sympathy for the dogs what so ever. When you go on the road this kinda of stuff is going to happen. Tennessee gets hammered for the away loss against a ranked Cal team in 07 and  the away loss to UCLA last year. Also there other road losses before then, them are just the recent.
> 
> ...



I think you are still holdin back Accubond


----------



## olcowman (Sep 6, 2009)

A 5 win season is pushing it? I've already gave up (seen it coming last year) and the only good thing that will come out of all this will be the demise of the current coaching staff. CMR can go take over for a retiring Bowden and take Bozo and Martinez  with him, they'll make it a year or two and you'll never hear from either one of them again.

I reckon then we'll have to bite the bullet and swaller our pride and make us one of them "contracts with the devil" and find us our own Urban Myer or Nick Saban. Move over Tennessee and Auburn, we are fixing to fall right down there with ya'll. I reckon we'll take turns being the SEC's doormats this year.

I'll tell you how bad I felt yesterday, I was sitting there thinking to myself "Hmmmm, I wander what ol' Phil Fulmer is doing right now" and by the 4th it got so depressing I even, and Lord and Coach Dooley  please forgive me, that in a moment of a total loss of my faculties I thought "Reckon what Spurrier could do with the recruiting power/prestige of the UGA program"

Gonna be a bad year. I say let's all tune into them pay per view games of some of them little bitty schools you ain't ever heard of and start looking out for us "the next big thing in college coaching." Or maybe offer Saban or Meyer the deed to the lower third of the state or something to "jump ship" next year?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 6, 2009)

I would comment, but you mutt fans a doing just fine !!


----------



## ACguy (Sep 6, 2009)

westcobbdog said:


> I gotta say my biggest concern is with the qb play. Maybe play callin' should be included in that statement. If they are gonna stick with Cox, better get him out of the pocket. He isn't tall enough or has too low a release to be a successful qb. Just my .02.



I don't think this week would be a good time to try and have Cox roll out of the pocket. USCe's defense was running down  a athletic QB last week . You have a slow QB with a weak arm roll to one side of the field and the defense will eat him up. They know you can't throw the ball back across the field. I think they need to run the ball and play the ball control game with there defense.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2009)

Ya know.....an 0-2 start is quite possible.  And that could get real ugleee for Boo-Boo and Martin-ez real quick.  I don't think CMR is going anywhere any time soon but, Boo0Boo and Martin -Ez need to get outta town IMHO
I never have liked either one of em.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 6, 2009)

*Whether ya'll like Proside or not I agree with him*

Talking to some folks at church this morning.They asked me what happened and I told them we got beat by a better prepared team.Bad calls are a part of the game,gotta play through em.Alot of games left and if ya'll fairweather fans want to roll over on the Dawgs,go right ahead.


----------



## kevina (Sep 6, 2009)

olcowman said:


> A 5 win season is pushing it? I've already gave up (seen it coming last year) and the only good thing that will come out of all this will be the demise of the current coaching staff. CMR can go take over for a retiring Bowden and take Bozo and Martinez  with him, they'll make it a year or two and you'll never hear from either one of them again.
> 
> I reckon then we'll have to bite the bullet and swaller our pride and make us one of them "contracts with the devil" and find us our own Urban Myer or Nick Saban. Move over Tennessee and Auburn, we are fixing to fall right down there with ya'll. I reckon we'll take turns being the SEC's doormats this year.
> 
> ...



You my friend need to  1-800-0RIPRAP, and enroll in his school of optimism. All is not lost. The Gators won a NC with 1 loss last year and the corndogs won a NC with 2 losses.


----------



## kevina (Sep 6, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I would comment, but you mutt fans a doing just fine !!



Too funny! Why waste your ammo when some one else is doing the shooting for you?


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 6, 2009)

olcowman said:


> A 5 win season is pushing it? I've already gave up (seen it coming last year) and the only good thing that will come out of all this will be the demise of the current coaching staff. CMR can go take over for a retiring Bowden and take Bozo and Martinez  with him, they'll make it a year or two and you'll never hear from either one of them again.
> 
> I reckon then we'll have to bite the bullet and swaller our pride and make us one of them "contracts with the devil" and find us our own Urban Myer or Nick Saban. Move over Tennessee and Auburn, we are fixing to fall right down there with ya'll. I reckon we'll take turns being the SEC's doormats this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 6, 2009)

kevina said:


> Too funny! Why waste your ammo when some one else is doing the shooting for you?



And hitting the bullseye quite well too !


----------



## proside (Sep 6, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Well then you need to change your quote
> 
> 
> to something to the effect that OK. ST. was a better team yesterday.
> ...




OSU was better on the day that it counted most!

I wanted UGA to win, just every time they loose Certain UGA fans here blame it on everything but the players!


He gave his speech after they lost!

They won by 59 yesterday !

Dee Dee Dee





rex upshaw said:


> interesting comment from a person who has no class of their own.



Dont you have a convicted rapist to defend somewhere?


----------



## Bullpup969 (Sep 6, 2009)

I did not realize there were so many fairweather dawg fans. I know we lost but come on. Oklahoma State played a great game and we didn't. I thought the defense played about as well as you could ask for. The offense will get on track. I have nothing but optimism for the rest of the year. I did not hear any bad talk about the coaching two years ago when we won the sugar bowl. Have faith in the coaches. And dangit hunkerdown and give me a Go Dawgs!


----------



## olcowman (Sep 6, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> dadgum cowman....it aint that bad is it?



Yeah it's that bad... I started whining and crying and blowing snot last year after the thrashing by Bama. Nobody would listen! Next week ain't no better. I'm figuring:

S.C. 12   UGA 3 or there abouts, all field goals. 

And the sad part...a month from now we may be looking back at these two weeks as some of the best football we've played all year? Lord I'm deathly afraid Tech's gonna score over a hundred points on us at the end of the year. 

The only Bulldog that'll even be remotely considered to move up to the next level in the nfl will be the punter, if they ain't done wore him out by the end of the season. He'll have plenty of experience that's for sure!

Ain't making no plans for any bowl watching this upcoming holiday season unless.....well I hate to ask.....but next time some of ya'll UF boys come by here, slow the wagon down a little so I can jump on with ya'll.


----------



## Bullpup969 (Sep 6, 2009)

The best thing for ya is to jump on that gater wagon. We don't need fair weather fans.! GOOOOOOOOOOOOO Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2009)

Bullpup969 said:


> The best thing for ya is to jump on that gater wagon. We don't need fair weather fans.! GOOOOOOOOOOOOO Dawgs!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 6, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Yeah it's that bad... I started whining and crying and blowing snot last year after the thrashing by Bama. Nobody would listen! Next week ain't no better. I'm figuring:
> 
> S.C. 12   UGA 3 or there abouts, all field goals.
> 
> ...



Stop it, I'm in tears and done spit my sweet tea all over my keyboard...


----------



## sleeze (Sep 6, 2009)

olcowman said:


> well I hate to ask.....but next time some of ya'll UF boys come by here, slow the wagon down a little so I can jump on with ya'll.



Nope, dont need any fairweather fans like that.

Your only hope is FSU turning into a decent team, buncha Dog fans cheered for them when they were good.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Sep 6, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Nope, dont need any fairweather fans like that.
> 
> Your only hope is FSU turning into a decent team, buncha Dog fans cheered for them when they were good.



ESPECIALLY in SOUTH GEORGIA.....front license plate tags ARE SURE TO BE CHANGED OUT QUICK if the NOLES START OUT DECENT and the BULLDOGS are playin poorly.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Sep 7, 2009)

Cow, I think jumping on our wagon will be better than jumping off a bridge with the rest of the Dawg faithful before its all over..... Save yourself now, before its too late....


----------



## duckwhisperer (Sep 7, 2009)

when i seen how the game was turnin out i went to the woods and got in my hog stand. couldnt bare to watch what i knew was gone happen. ended up shootin a pig but it didnt help the pain. looks like my dawgs got a long road a hoe but u aint gone catch this bulldog fan with his head down. no sir. they're still my team


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 7, 2009)

i thought the dawgs defense looked good and shame on u if u r jumping off the wagon AFTER THE FIRST GAME!  We hope to give ya'll a good game this  saturday because we know the dawgs will be there in a very bad mood.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 7, 2009)

BRANCHWYNN said:


> ESPECIALLY in SOUTH GEORGIA.....front license plate tags ARE SURE TO BE CHANGED OUT QUICK if the NOLES START OUT DECENT and the BULLDOGS are playin poorly.





It's funny because it's true !


----------



## maker4life (Sep 7, 2009)

olcowman said:


> "Reckon what Spurrier could do with the recruiting power/prestige of the UGA program"



Please explain all this power and prestige a program that hasn't won a NC in nearly thirty years has .


----------



## racedude45 (Sep 7, 2009)

All I have to say is that a "TRUE FAN" of any team would not bash their team or make up excuses on why they are playing badly. I will be a DAWG FAN forever, sure we are going to lose games, have games that we look like crap in, all teams do. But I will hold my Head high and be a DAWG FAN no matter how bad we play and how many games we lose.
It is simple OSU was better prepared and the better team, They Won. No Excuses,we got out played and lost.
I hope we play better this weekend, the cocks are going to be tuff, but I belive we can get`em. GO DAWGS.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't believe this thread is still going.

Woof! Woof!

Sic'em Dawgs (whoops mispelled dogs)  Sic'em Dogs

Woof!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 7, 2009)

Woof!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 7, 2009)

Where is Browning Slayer? Woof!


----------



## kevina (Sep 7, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Where is Browning Slayer? Woof!



Maybe


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2009)

kevina said:


> Maybe



I dont know about Slayer havent seen him around here in a while, but I was definatly embarrest! Still a Dog fan till I die. Nothing but red and black in these veins! Go Dawgs!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 7, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Where is Browning Slayer? Woof!



Haven't seen South GA Dawg either !


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 7, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Haven't seen South GA Dawg either !



South Ga mutt is a die hard dog. He is probably like me, might take him a few days to regroup.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Sep 7, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> South Ga mutt is a die hard dog. He is probably like me, might take him a few days to regroup.


 
Licking wounds....or SHARPENING SPEAR HEADS???


----------



## WSB (Sep 7, 2009)

Bullpup969 said:


> The best thing for ya is to jump on that gater wagon. We don't need fair weather fans.! GOOOOOOOOOOOOO Dawgs!



I've made that jump...and we got room on the wagon for more!


----------



## deerhunter70 (Sep 7, 2009)

olcowman said:


> A 5 win season is pushing it? I've already gave up (seen it coming last year) and the only good thing that will come out of all this will be the demise of the current coaching staff. CMR can go take over for a retiring Bowden and take Bozo and Martinez  with him, they'll make it a year or two and you'll never hear from either one of them again.
> 
> I reckon then we'll have to bite the bullet and swaller our pride and make us one of them "contracts with the devil" and find us our own Urban Myer or Nick Saban. Move over Tennessee and Auburn, we are fixing to fall right down there with ya'll. I reckon we'll take turns being the SEC's doormats this year.
> 
> ...



I'm with you all the way...I have seen our coaches lose too many games..If anyone disagrees with that they just don't know football...


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 7, 2009)

Dang, I have created a Monster!

By the way, OK ST. says we have the fans with the mosy class!
Seriously, they are impressed!


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Sep 7, 2009)

I hate fairweather fans


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2009)

Fishingchickenman said:


> I hate fairweather fans


They never were fans anyway!


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Sep 7, 2009)

I think you are right.  If a coach needs to be fired talk about him after the season not after the first game!  How did Jim Donnan ever made it past week one!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 7, 2009)

Bullpup969 said:


> The best thing for ya is to jump on that gater wagon. We don't need fair weather fans.! GOOOOOOOOOOOOO Dawgs!



Yep!!!!!


----------



## WSB (Sep 7, 2009)

Fishingchickenman said:


> I hate fairweather fans



I don't think I signed an agreement that I would stay fan a of any team till the day I die. Things change, my wife is from Gainesville Florida and after living with a gator fan all these yrs. it wore off on me. Believe me one poor game the dawgs played aint what swayed me.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 7, 2009)

WSB said:


> I don't think I signed an agreement that I would stay fan a of any team till the day I die. Things change, my wife is from Gainesville Florida and after living with a gator fan all these yrs. it wore off on me. Believe me one poor game the dawgs played aint what swayed me.



It's easy to pull for a team that has two national titles in three years.


----------



## kevina (Sep 7, 2009)

WSB said:


> I don't think I signed an agreement that I would stay fan a of any team till the day I die. Things change, my wife is from Gainesville Florida and after living with a gator fan all these yrs. it wore off on me. Believe me one poor game the dawgs played aint what swayed me.



I have been a BAMA fan from birth, and I have lived through the good, the bad, and the ugly, and never wavered in my loyalty to the Crimson Nation. No matter what were to happen, I could not change my loyalty to another team. That is the craziest thing I have ever heard.

RTR!!!


----------



## AU Bassman (Sep 7, 2009)

Embarrassed? Get a grip there sport. You have no idea what emmbarrassment is until you have a 5-7 season and lose to Vandy to boot. Let me put a litle perspective on this for you. UGA lost probobly eighty per cent of their offense  losing Massaquoi, Stafford and Moreno. Did you honestly think they were just going to be replaced? Take the loss in stride and hope for a better performance this Sat. I learned some valuable lessons last year watching AU get beat and watching our coaching staff quit at midseason. I would not wish that on any team except one, and that's not UGA. It is hard to take a big bite of humble pie the first week of the season ,but if you love your team you will find a way to get past it.Again , come talk to me when yall go 5-7 or worse and fire your entire staff and then we will have something to discuss. Them ten win seasons done ruined you guys.


----------



## kevina (Sep 7, 2009)

AU Bassman said:


> Again , come talk to me when yall go 5-7 or worse and fire your entire staff and then we will have something to discuss. .



Man, Tubbs was not fired by the top Barners. Tubbs quit with full pay due to breach of contract on the Barners part.


----------



## AU Bassman (Sep 7, 2009)

You never cease to entertain Kevina.


----------



## kevina (Sep 7, 2009)

kevina said:


> Man, Tubbs was not fired by the top Barners. Tubbs quit with full pay due to breach of contract on the Barners part.



http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2009/sep/03/coaches-to-couches/

Ron Higgins: Fulmer, Tuberville adjust uncomfortably to view off sidelines
By Ron Higgins (Contact), Memphis Commercial Appeal
Thursday, September 3, 2009 

Their bank accounts and free time have expanded, and their golf scores have shrunk.

They've taken fun trips with friends and family, visited college and pro football practices and re-introduced themselves to loved ones after years of being immersed in their jobs.


As Auburn head coach for 10 years, and at Ole Miss before that, Tommy Tuberville is learning to watch football this season while the pressure to perform falls on others.
     But Saturday, on the first weekend of the new college football season, it will fully hit Phillip Fulmer and Tommy Tuberville that they are no longer head coaches.

"This is the first time since the sixth grade that I don't have football in the fall," said Fulmer, a former Tennessee offensive lineman forced out as Vols boss after 29 seasons coaching at his alma mater, the last 16 as head coach. "I've got the bug (to coach)."

Tuberville, who quit on his own at Auburn after 10 seasons, is itching to coach but isn't scratching as hard as Fulmer.

"It has been tough on Phillip because he's so close (to Tennessee)," said Tuberville, who turns 55 on Sept. 18. "This here was my own doings. I'd just had enough. No mas. I told my wife we'll take a year or two off and see what happens. If anything good comes up, if someone needs a new coach, I might be available."

Fulmer (152-52) and Tuberville (110-50, including his four seasons coaching Ole Miss, 1995-98), rank as the seventh and 14th winningest coaches in SEC history. Fulmer won two SEC championships and a national title in 1998 with a 13-0 team, and Tuberville won one SEC title in 1994 (beating Fulmer's Vols in the league championship game and finishing 13-0). Tuberville's team didn't get a chance to play in the BCS national championship game.

Last year, when the Vols and the Tigers struggled offensively and got off to slow starts that eventually led to a pair of 5-7 records, fan discontent snowballed. Fulmer was asked for his resignation Nov. 1 and Tuberville, tired of a lack of support from the university's most rich and powerful boosters, quit at season's end.
"No question I'm disappointed it ended like it ended," said Fulmer, who turned 59 on Tuesday. "I've taken the high road. It's a big business; things happen and you go on.

"I've been teaching all my life it's not what happens to you, it's what you do when something happens. Now it's up to me to take my own advice."

Even though Fulmer was handed a $6 million settlement to walk, it didn't ease his sense of loss.

"I sat down with a priest to talk about the whole scenario," Fulmer said. "He made a point that before priests become bishops, they ask them to take a year sabbatical and read and study and rest. That's the way I've approached it."

Fulmer has hunted birds in Argentina, taken a position in an investment company, visited several NFL camps, reconnected with former players, kept track of his immediate former staff and been a doting grandfather to his young grandson.

Tuberville, after getting a $5.1 million buyout from Auburn, took a trip to the ESPYs with his wife, went to his son's athletic events, played golf at Pebble Beach and visited college camps as well as the Manning Passing Academy to get fresh ideas.

"It has been fun, but it's too much ingrained with me to sit around," Tuberville said. "My wife said the first week I changed all the light bulbs and the next week I sat around and waited for all of them to burn out. One day, she said, 'Listen, I'm used to being home by myself in the afternoon; you need to find something to do.'"

Fulmer and Tuberville will spend time this season as TV analysts. Fulmer will appear on the CBS College Network studio show from New York on selected Saturdays while Tuberville is on ESPNU's top 25 show from Charlotte every Monday.

This Saturday, though, Fulmer will be in Neyland Stadium to watch Lane Kiffin make his debut against Western Kentucky.

"I'll go to the game and it will be hard," Fulmer said. "I will support those kids. A lot of those kids are still my guys, kids I recruited."

Tuberville said he plans to take his 15-year-old son, Tucker, to the Alabama-Virginia Tech game on Saturday in Atlanta. He said he'll eventually see some Auburn games, but not this weekend's opener against Louisiana Tech.

"I would have loved to have stayed at Auburn and finished out there, but it wasn't in the cards," Tuberville said. "The Auburn fans were more than fair to me."

Now you know ...


----------



## WSB (Sep 7, 2009)

kevina said:


> I have been a BAMA fan from birth, and I have lived through the good, the bad, and the ugly, and never wavered in my loyalty to the Crimson Nation. No matter what were to happen, I could not change my loyalty to another team. That is the craziest thing I have ever heard.
> 
> RTR!!!


----------



## kevina (Sep 7, 2009)

AU Bassman said:


> You never cease to entertain Kevina.





kevina said:


> http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2009/sep/03/coaches-to-couches/
> 
> Ron Higgins: Fulmer, Tuberville adjust uncomfortably to view off sidelines
> By Ron Higgins (Contact), Memphis Commercial Appeal
> ...



Here you go. You ought to get a kick out of this article. No where does it mention Tubbs being fired?? Just the facts man!

RTR!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 7, 2009)

NEVER be ashamed of being a UGA fan! If you can't get over it go jump on another band wagon.I'm not gonna get down on them, It was a wake up call and they will answer the bell!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, looks like we've already lost a lot of fans this year.... 

Fine by me, maybe that will make it a little easier to get a ticket on gameday! 

I hate that we lost just as bad as anybody. But we got beat by a good team. No denying that here by me. Could have easily been different in my opinion, but no excuses make up for that loss. It's a LONG season, and believe me, I would MUCH rather lose to a top 10 team on opening weekend as opposed to losing a conference game late in the year. I honestly can't believe what some of the fans are typing. But let them say what they want. Did you honestly believe UGA would go undefeated this year? One loss won't kill you. Just gotta step up for the rest of the season and fight your way back to the top. Still 11 games on the schedule and I will be watching every last one of them.


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2009)

Good Post. UGA all the way for myself. You got to put the blame on somebody. Players, coaches, something. It wasn't my fault, I paid my direcTV bill to watch them, I did all I could. It is disappointing when you are a fan of a top program, high paid coach and highly recruited players, winning should be expected.


----------



## troutman34 (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't believe all the negative talk on here. It was the first game and there are a lot more to play. We saw what we knew going in even if some dawg fans didn't want to believe it. You replaced two top 10 draft picks and a stud wideout. If that game was played last season GA wins by three TD with the way the D played Saturday. Now all the blinders are off, GA will be fine and should win 8-9 games. The offense will catch up it will take a few games. South Carolina should be a whale of a game.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 7, 2009)

I saw some good and some bad and will focus on the good. I do hope we experiment with another qb or 2. Murray must not be near ready.  Win or lose..Go Dogs!!


----------



## Bruz (Sep 7, 2009)

Tough loss....Many more games to play though.....Thankfully.

Go Dawgs!

Bruz


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 7, 2009)

*I agree*



BlackSmoke said:


> Wow, looks like we've already lost a lot of fans this year....
> 
> Fine by me, maybe that will make it a little easier to get a ticket on gameday!
> 
> I hate that we lost just as bad as anybody. But we got beat by a good team. No denying that here by me. Could have easily been different in my opinion, but no excuses make up for that loss. It's a LONG season, and believe me, I would MUCH rather lose to a top 10 team on opening weekend as opposed to losing a conference game late in the year. I honestly can't believe what some of the fans are typing. But let them say what they want. Did you honestly believe UGA would go undefeated this year? One loss won't kill you. Just gotta step up for the rest of the season and fight your way back to the top. Still 11 games on the schedule and I will be watching every last one of them.



Tough loss, but alot of football to be played.  It will be interesting to see how our players react to this loss.

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 7, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Wow, looks like we've already lost a lot of fans this year....
> 
> Fine by me, maybe that will make it a little easier to get a ticket on gameday!
> 
> I hate that we lost just as bad as anybody. But we got beat by a good team. No denying that here by me. Could have easily been different in my opinion, but no excuses make up for that loss. It's a LONG season, and believe me, I would MUCH rather lose to a top 10 team on opening weekend as opposed to losing a conference game late in the year. I honestly can't believe what some of the fans are typing. But let them say what they want. Did you honestly believe UGA would go undefeated this year? One loss won't kill you. Just gotta step up for the rest of the season and fight your way back to the top. Still 11 games on the schedule and I will be watching every last one of them.



I tend to agree with a lot of that BlackSmoke. After all it was a top 10 team. I've always liked the idea of playing lesser opponent that first game to work the bugs out because any team can have game situation issues that can be addressed. 
While I think UGA will be hard pressed to have another 10 win season, I really think they beat SC by 10+ .


----------



## sleeze (Sep 7, 2009)

bullgator said:


> I tend to agree with a lot of that BlackSmoke. After all it was a top 10 team. I've always liked the idea of playing lesser opponent that first game to work the bugs out because any team can have game situation issues that can be addressed.
> While I think UGA will be hard pressed to have another 10 win season, I really think they beat SC by 10+ .



That USCe and UGA game will be very boring if both teams play like they did the first game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Wow, looks like we've already lost a lot of fans this year....
> 
> Fine by me, maybe that will make it a little easier to get a ticket on gameday!
> 
> I hate that we lost just as bad as anybody. But we got beat by a good team. No denying that here by me. Could have easily been different in my opinion, but no excuses make up for that loss. It's a LONG season, and believe me, I would MUCH rather lose to a top 10 team on opening weekend as opposed to losing a conference game late in the year. I honestly can't believe what some of the fans are typing. But let them say what they want. Did you honestly believe UGA would go undefeated this year? One loss won't kill you. Just gotta step up for the rest of the season and fight your way back to the top. Still 11 games on the schedule and I will be watching every last one of them.


We didnt loose any fans. They never were fans anyway!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree BG. I would definitely rather have a somewhat easy game slated first on the schedule to work out some kinks and get everybody up to speed instead of opening with a top 10 team. But it is also big risk vs big rewards. If UGA wins that game, we start the season on a major high note and are already back into the top 10. Instead, we lost the game and will likely fall from the top 25. It's going to be a long road, but we can still pull off a dang good season this year. I agree that 10 wins will be tough, but it is possible. Do I think we will get those 10 wins? Not as much as I did two weeks ago...but there's still a chance. And after watching SC on Thurs, I think we win by two scores as well


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 7, 2009)

sleeze said:


> That USCe and UGA game will be very boring if both teams play like they did the first game.



agreed


----------



## Captain8 (Sep 7, 2009)

I believe we did get out played. If any uga fan wants to jump ship do it now. I cant help but to be happy with the D they were out knockin heads off. as far as the penalty call it was bull and I believe they got a generous spot but even without those uga would have still lossed. the offense just wasnt there they are young and hopefully will come out ready to play and know what to expect this sat or we will lose again. you have to have an offence to win a game.


----------



## Murphy (Sep 7, 2009)

I think some things need to be changed And not CMR maybe a few player swaps but Ive been there since birth and ain't going anywhere 

Ive seen the UGA tags grow down here and then The UF tags these are wannabes just thinking its the cool thing to do they would rather go to the lake than stayu at home and watch a game real fans no it takes a funeral or opening day of bird season to miss a game (which didn't mean much in the past years till they decided to have the toughest schedule ever) 
Fanboys will come and go Real fans will critique every SINGLE play made by there team and life will go on 
We will be okay we just gotta hunker down and learn from our mistakes GO DAWGS


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 8, 2009)

nobody was more discouraged than I was Saturday... but Dawg I IS.. and Dawg I will be!  We still have a bunch of games to play.. and it ain't over yet by no means.  We could lose everygame and I would be back next year ready for game day just like always. We did not execute a lot of things in Stillwater... the most important being the execution of myth of UGA going to be the whipping child in the SEC east.  IT AIN'T OVER YET!  You still gotta playem and I'd rather lose to a real team.. than beat my chest over beating a 1-A high school team for a season opener!

GOOOOO DAWGS!!


----------



## DSGB (Sep 8, 2009)

The only thing embarrasing to me is that some of these comments were made by "supposed" Georgia fans. Losing one game to a top ten team is not the end of the world. I really don't think that game was a reflection of what this year's team can do. If they can work on ball control and get some kind of rhythm going on offense, they should be alright considering the way the defense played. Granted, they did look a little winded towards the end of the third, but I blame a lot of that on the fact that they were playing with their backs against the wall and even though they stopped OSU _twice_, they were still _given_ two TDs.


----------



## JR (Sep 8, 2009)

Will the lose loose it's luster if OK St. ends up in contention for the Big-12 title?  If OK St runs the table or nearly does?


----------



## olcowman (Sep 11, 2009)

Will ya'll quit calling me a fair weather fan if....

I totally ignore the fact that UGA just got soundly beaten by a mediocre team that ain't gonna finish in the top ten at the end of the season. If I forget that the Dawgs can't seem to consistently put any sort of effective game plan whatsoever together to at least appear to compete against a top level contender. How about if I quit hoping that they quit squeaking by in those "tune up" games  when they should be cruising to a blow out win. 

Suppose I just join in with ya'll and CMR and blame it on all the injuries, the referees, the sophomores, etc. etc. Reckon I just oughtta forget the history behind the program, the prestige that goes along with that past and the fact that it has always been one of the elite football powers in the SEC (and often the nation). I aint just talking about the last 5 or 10 years (sorry UF), I'm talking decades.  

Sinkwich, McWhorter, Trippi, Hartman, Tarkenton? Ring any bells? No children .... that ain't the law firm you call when you've been in an accident. You see they was playing some football here before CMR, and Bozo and Martinez showed up to save the day for all us. Heck some of ya'll ain't gonna believe this, but they was slinging it around back before Coach Dooley was even foaled.

I know this don't make sense to all the "current" UGA fans and experts, but last Saturday was pretty sad. Last year was a pretty dang dissapointing. This year, based on all the evidence, is going be sickening. But just keep on lowering the standards like ya'll have been, and it'll all turn out good for you! 

The AD seems satisfied so ya'll keep riding that wagon with him.  But sooner or later one of ya'll is going to look down and notice that one of your wheels is broke....


----------



## kevina (Sep 11, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Will ya'll quit calling me a fair weather fan if....
> 
> I totally ignore the fact that UGA just got soundly beaten by a mediocre team that ain't gonna finish in the top ten at the end of the season. If I forget that the Dawgs can't seem to consistently put any sort of effective game plan whatsoever together to at least appear to compete against a top level contender. How about if I quit hoping that they quit squeaking by in those "tune up" games  when they should be cruising to a blow out win.
> 
> ...



WOW! Oh Well


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 11, 2009)

Man, I was wondering how long it would take for the UGA fans bashing UGA thread would start, not long. Did OSU not have anything to do with the game? They have a good team with a freakin awesome QB and prolly the best WR in the country. Looks like they may have tooled up that weak D this year as well. It's okay to blast your team for shortcomings but give the OSU squad some cred. They were the better team last Sat. Don't bash your sqaud just because they lose. Like other BAMA fans I loved the tide through thick and thin and have NEVER bashed them. We had to endure some less-than mediocre season in the past decade. I don't see UGA losing to UCF on homecoming while your all-sec fullback pounds an opposing players head in while in route to a 3 win-twice shutout  season like Bama had some years back. When all that happens then you can cry UGA fans. Untill then please enjoy averaging 10 wins per year!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 11, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Haven't seen South GA Dawg either !



Don't worry Suzie I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 11, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Don't worry Suzie I'm not going anywhere.



Just make sure you're here the first of Dec. I'm getting real thirsty !!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 11, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Don't worry Suzie I'm not going anywhere.



So embarrassed about your team you decided to jump ship and go to the FSU-Miami game when the chips are down. I guess you can be Cane fan too now that your dogs are 0-1


----------



## DAWG POUND (Sep 11, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> So embarrassed about your team you decided to jump ship and go to the FSU-Miami game when the chips are down. I guess you can be Cane fan too now that your dogs are 0-1



yous knows thems aint right. sgd is ones of thems fateful dawg fans likes me threw thick and thins for sore. bubs yous got sereous isues


----------



## kevina (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like it got cranked up late tonight in here


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 11, 2009)

I guess somebody must be in hiding, hoping and praying that his team doesn't start out at 0-2


----------



## schleylures (Sep 12, 2009)

Go Gamecocks


----------



## TwoSeventy (Sep 12, 2009)

GAranger1403 said:


> Man, I was wondering how long it would take for the UGA fans bashing UGA thread would start, not long. Did OSU not have anything to do with the game? They have a good team with a freakin awesome QB and prolly the best WR in the country. Looks like they may have tooled up that weak D this year as well. It's okay to blast your team for shortcomings but give the OSU squad some cred. They were the better team last Sat. Don't bash your sqaud just because they lose. Like other BAMA fans I loved the tide through thick and thin and have NEVER bashed them. We had to endure some less-than mediocre season in the past decade. I don't see UGA losing to UCF on homecoming while your all-sec fullback pounds an opposing players head in while in route to a 3 win-twice shutout  season like Bama had some years back. When all that happens then you can cry UGA fans. Untill then please enjoy averaging 10 wins per year!



A Bama fan talking about not bashing there coaches. You got to be Joking! I dont think CMR has gotten any death threats the way Curry did. My wifes family is from Bama and die hard Bama fans. I have listened to them bash there coaches and players for years.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 12, 2009)

TwoSeventy said:


> A Bama fan talking about not bashing there coaches. You got to be Joking! I dont think CMR has gotten any death threats the way Curry did. My wifes family is from Bama and die hard Bama fans. I have listened to them bash there coaches and players for years.



That was then and this is now.


----------



## kevina (Sep 12, 2009)

David Mills said:


> That was then and this is now.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 12, 2009)

Somebody call CMR!!!! Tell him to tune into the Florida/Troy game on tv.....Hurry up!

That is how your suppose to play the game when you're an SEC powerhouse on the field with a team like Tennessee Tech, Furman, Kentucky, etc.


----------



## TwoSeventy (Sep 12, 2009)

David Mills said:


> That was then and this is now.



So it was OK then??


----------

